# Approaching strangers in evangelism



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 8, 2010)

My church goes to the park on Wednesdays to witnesses to people. we will approach people and ask them 4 questions 

1. have you ever read the bible?
2. did the bible make an impact on your life?
3. do you think you have a good relationship w/ God?
4. what does God require for us to have a good relationship with him? 

in reflection i've noticed this question may be answered in a works based way even to the believer in justification by faith alone. (although we're justified our relationship in a sanctifying way may vary) this maybe sketchy theology on my part. but i want to clean this up a bit 

we want at least the last question to lead right into their sinfulness. i was thinking: 

3. how do you view God (their religion may be brought out and be able to know how to tear it down from here) 
4. how does God view you? (reveal how they think they stand) 

you thoughts? your ideas for replacement of the questions?


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Apr 8, 2010)

1. Who is Jesus?
2. Do you have assurance that if you died today Christ would let you into heaven?

That 4th question you have is brilliant. Also include something about God's attributes. Most people have a flawed view of God. They reason that if God is love He MUST allow them to enter into heaven. They fail to realize the attribute of God most stressed in scripture: God's Holiness. God's love and everything He does is Holy.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 8, 2010)

1. Have you ever read the bible?
2. What do you think about it?
3. If the Bible is true, what does that say about God? (holy)
4. If the Bible is true, what does that say about us? (sinners)
5. How can a holy God accept sinful people? (only in Christ)


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 8, 2010)

larryjf said:


> 1. Have you ever read the bible?
> 2. What do you think about it?
> 3. If the Bible is true, what does that say about God? (holy)
> 4. If the Bible is true, what does that say about us? (sinners)
> 5. How can a holy God accept sinful people? (only in Christ)


 
I like those Larry, but i don't about the "if" statements.


----------



## jambo (Apr 8, 2010)

Whilst in the Irish Republic I used to have cheap copies of paperback NTs (ie £10 for 50) which I used to give away. I would tell people I was going round encouraging people to read the bible for themselves. (Bearing in mind this was in a culture where 98% of the town was RC) For older people the bible was a book the priest alone read and then told you what it said. For others there was a desire to read it just because it had been discouraged or even their parents had forbade the reading of it whilst for others there was a real hunger for it.) If people did not have a bible I would give them a free NT. Over the years I would have given away 100s of NTs and 1000s of little tracts (for those who did not want a bible) which were simply verse of the bible gathered together under selected topics (depending on how the conversation went). Some led onto 1:1 bible studies, others came back to buy complete bibles, and I just trust the Lord to bless the reading of his word for all the others.

Although the conversion of each RC was different, time and time again when you asked new converts how they became Christians they would say that it was simply by reading the bible for themselves.

The questions I would have basically asked were:
1. Do you have a bible? (If not I would offer them a free NT)
2. Do you read it? (if they dont I would ask them why not and let the conversation develop from that. If they had read it I would ask them what they thought of it and would ask if they had ever read particular verses such as 1 Jn 5.13 or something like Eph 2.8-9 or Ro 3.23 etc

I found with older people one verse that made a big impact was Mk 1.30 concerning and Peter's mother-in-law. I also found the book of Hebrews was great in dealing with RCs and it astonished me the number of times RCs thought the priests mentioned in the book of Hebrews were in fact RC priests.


----------



## Andrew Gordon (Apr 8, 2010)

I think that most non-believers sort of already have a "back up" plan for getting themselves into heaven. Not that they really truly believe in God or His heaven, but they have what they like to think of as "fire insurance". 

A simple question like: "If you were to die right now and you came before God in heaven, and He said, ' Why should I let you into my heaven?' What would you say?" 

When answering this question, it is amazing the list of good works or accomplishments that will be rattled off. It really makes for good conversation once they are confronted with the fact that all the "good works" in the world won't change their debt of sin. Only Christ's perfect life and work can save sinners.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 8, 2010)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> larryjf said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Have you ever read the bible?
> ...


 
The "if" statements help to keep the focus on the heart rather than on intellectual debates.

If you had to first prove the the reliability of the Bible you could end up spending all of our time on it without ever making progress.

Consider that when Christ addressed the Sadducees (who only believed in the first 5 books of the OT) He never tried to prove the reliability of the parts of the OT that they didn't hold to.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 8, 2010)

> 1. Who is Jesus?



My eldest son's youth group taught them to start this way and gave them a great training session in evangelism based on this.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 9, 2010)

larryjf said:


> The "if" statements help to keep the focus on the heart rather than on intellectual debates.
> 
> If you had to first prove the the reliability of the Bible you could end up spending all of our time on it without ever making progress.
> 
> Consider that when Christ addressed the Sadducees (who only believed in the first 5 books of the OT) He never tried to prove the reliability of the parts of the OT that they didn't hold to.


 
Good point, I just think of pascals wager when i hear the "if" statements. but i know where your coming from. it's hard to focus on the gospel with 101 objections coming at you.


----------



## SarahM (Apr 9, 2010)

I like to ask people the question, "What do you think happens after we die?" I then sometimes ask in reply, "What do you think will happen to you?" If they mention anything about going to heaven, I say, " what does it take for a person to get to heaven?" I want to direct the conversation in a way so I can bring the ten commandments into the conversation. I like to ask them if they have kept the ten commandments and maybe take them through a few. It's important that they see how God will judge them when they die. 
Before I explain Christ, I like to show the need for Christ and His only payment for sins. The law does this and allows the conscience to convict (Rom. 3:20).


----------



## Tim (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome to the board, Sarah.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 10, 2010)

My question: What does God think of you?

It not only reveals some of their theology (how they view God), but also tells how they _feel_ about God. It reveals hopes and insecurities. Incidentaly, I find this same question to be an excellent starting place in discussing the gospel with professing believers as well. Many have little or no heart-level security that God thinks of them as his dearly loved child.


----------



## SarahM (Apr 12, 2010)

Tim said:


> Welcome to the board, Sarah.


 
thank you =)


----------



## SemperEruditio (Apr 12, 2010)

If you're trying to engage in conversation it might be better to ask open-ended questions.

1. have you ever read the bible? *No*
2. did the bible make an impact on your life? *Sure*
3. do you think you have a good relationship w/ God? *Definitely*
4. what does God require for us to have a good relationship with him? _This one is good because it requires more than just a one word. Sure someone could say something like "nothing" but if the rest are open it won't lend itself to that._

Alternatives:
1. How much of the Bible have you read?
2. What impact did the Bible have on your life?
3. How would you describe your relationship with God?
...


----------

